#  Krankenpflege >   Vorbereitung zur OP >

## Maggie

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
habe da mal aus gegebener Veranlassung eine Frage zur Vorbereitung zu einer Op.
Manche Narkoseärzte verlangen vor einem Eingriff die Entfernung von Nagellack, angeblich weil man an den Nägeln sehen kann, wenn ein Patient schlapp macht.
Aber gerade in der heutigen Zeit, denke ich das muß ein anderer Grund haben, den es gibt ja Geräte an denen ein Arzt sehen kann, wenn es dem Patient nicht gut geht. 
Denke eher dass das mit dem Nagellack hygienische Gründe haben muß!! 
Aber wie sieht das dann mit Gel-Nägeln aus :Huh?:  
Muß ich die vor einer geplanten OP von den Nägeln feilen lassen??
Und was, wenn ich bei der Nageldesignerin keinen Termin mehr bekomme?? 
Ich weiß das sind blöde Fragen.  
Oder bei einem Notfall, da bleibt der Lack ja auch drauf, oder sagt der Arzt nach einem Unfall, wenn der Patient in Lebensgefahr schwebt, bevor operiert wird, muß erst der Lack ab?? 
Oder wie ist das z.B. mit einer Rasur, muß das vor einer Op denn überhaupt sein??
Nehmen wir ne Gallen-Op da wird im Oberbauch rasiert was ich ja auch noch ok finde, aber muß denn eine ganze Intimrasur sein?? Und wenn ja aus welchen Gründen?

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Maggie! 
Ich konnte meine Gel-Nägel bei der OP behalten, allerdings ohne Nagellack!  
Die restlichen Fragen kann ich Dir leider nicht wirklich beantworten, kein Nagellack ist so wegen der eventuellen Verfärbung der Nägel. Klar, im Notfall geht das natürlich nicht, aber wenn die OP geplant ist, dann wird man da schon drauf hingewiesen. 
Also, Intimrasur bei Oberbauch-OP wäre mir neu, aber vielleicht hat sich das irgendwie geändert? 
Liebe Grüße, wenn mir noch was einfällt, melde ich mich! 
Andrea*

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo ihr beiden, 
also ich muss sagen das ich meine kunstnägel nicht behalten durfte, bei mir kam eine frau aus dem labor und hatte eine flüssigkeit dabei in die ich meine finger nach einander tauchen musste, die löste den kleber an und die kunstnägel wurden abgemacht.
dies war allerding 1994 bei meiner gallen op, bei der ich übrigens nicht im intimbereich rasiert wurde. 
ich wurde, glaube ich hab jetzt nicht nachgezählt 24 mal operiert, und einmal war auch eine not-op dabei wo ich dann ohne nagellack aufgewacht bin, allerdings waren das auch meine eigenen nägel. 
bisher wurden immer nur die stellen großflächig rasier wo auch die op statt gefunden hat. 
mir wurde immer geklärt das die rasur aus hyginischen gründen ist und die nagel-problematik immer mit dem kreislauf, das der doc am nagelbett schneller erkennt wie es sauerstoffmässig bestellt ist. 
aber gefragt ob das so ist hab ich mich auch schon des öfteren, denn ich glaub nicht das der anästhesist ständig auf die nägel schaut *lächel*, aber sicher ist es zu allen anderen anzeichen oder ausschlägen auf den apparteten noch eine zusätzliche bestätigung der situation. 
die letzten op´s waren im jan. und feb. diesen jahres und da wurden die op stellen nicht rasiert und nach meinen fingernägeln hat auch keiner gefragt, die op´s waren zweimal am li. brustkorb an meinem defibrilator und einmal eine bauch-op wegen ilius, OK ich lag insgesamt 9wochen im KH vielleicht haben sie gesehen das ich keinen lack getragen hab und haben deshalb nicht gefragt, aber wie gesagt eine rasur fand auch nicht statt. 
bin mal gespannt ob die profis unter uns hier eine erklärung abgeben können. 
euch alles gute
lieben gruß
elke-stiefelchen

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo zusammen! 
Bei meiner OP 2001 an den Zähnen konnte ich die Nägel behalten, der Anästhesist grinste und meinte, er würde dann halt auf die Zehennägel schauen.  
@Maggie:
Solche Fragen kannst Du in der Regel aber auch mit den Ärzten  im KH vorher besprechen,  hast Du denn schon einen OP-Termin? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Maggie! 
Bei OPs muss nicht zwangswqeise eine bestimmte Region rasiert werden, aber um die Umgabungshaut vor den körperinneren Flüssigkeiten zu schonen kleben die Operateure großflächig um das Areal, welches eingeschnitten wird eine durchsichtige Folie. Wenn dort wo die Folie kleben soll nicht gut rasiert ist hält sie nicht gut und der Chirurg flucht.
Wo rasiert werden muss hängt also von den Arealen ab, die evtl. eröffnet werden müssen. So kenne ich es aus der Klinik. 
Liebe Grüße Julia 
PS: Das mit den Nägeln wird oft sehr streng genommen, hat auch seine Berechtigung hygienisch gesehen aber, während einer OP (ein paar durfte ich nun schon miterleben) hab ich aber bisher die Anästhesisten noch nicht oft auf die Nägel schauen sehen

----------


## Maggie

Habe jetzt schon bemerkt, dass das von KKH zu KKH unterschiedlich gehandhabt wird und manchmal denke ich, es ist reine Schikane das mit den Gelnägeln!!
Ich durfte meine 2004 bei der Weitung meines Darmes mit nem Ballon auch drauf behalten, gut es war keine OP, aber was hätten die im Notfall gemacht, wenn eventuell der Darm gerissen wäre??
Und ganz ehrlich ich würde mich weigern das Gel entfernen zu lassen. Das Gel ist doch auch durchsichtig und absplittern kann es auch nicht.
Eine Bekannte von mir, bekommt demnächst eine Fissur im Darm gerichtet und sie muß die Gelnägel runterfeilen lassen.

----------


## Steinlaus

Zu den Nägeln:
am Finger wird das Pulsoxymeter angeschlossen (der "Fingerclip") der mittels Licht erkennt wie hoch die Sauerstoffsättigung des Blutes ist, mit gelackten Fingern ist das schlecht bzw. die Werte verfälscht.
 In der Notfallmedizin, sprich Rettungswagen z.B. wird auch mal das Ohrläpchen genommen, wo aber bei zunehmender Zentralisation also bei einer verminderten Durchblutung der Körperperipherie, vor allem der Haut, kein Wert mehr angezeigt wird. 
Zu der OP-Rasur, ist nach Hausstandart verschieden aber i.d.R. immer mindestens 20cm Radius um die zu erwartende Schnittführung (bei uns wird beispielsweise bei einer Gallen-OP nicht der Intimbereich rasiert). 
Bezüglich "Schikane":
Die Auswirkungen von Gelnägeln auf die Pulsoxymetrie werden sicherlich nicht hinreichend erforscht sein, also stellt sich dem behandl. Arzt/Anästhesiepersonal die Frage ob ein Risiko einzugehen ist oder nicht, das diese Entscheidung von jedem anders getroffen wird ist verständlich, im Endeffekt kann aber bei Komplikationen selbst schon diese Kleinigkeit für evtl. Haftungsansprüche nach einer Komplikation relevant sein, also bitte Nachsicht haben, aus "Schikane" wird mit großer Sicherheit keine Entscheidung gefällt.  
Schöne Grüße,
Philipp

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo steinlaus, 
ehrlich gesagt hab ich dabei noch nie an die pulsoxymetrie gedacht und wenn ich arzt wäre würde ich bei mir kein risiko eingehen *lächel*
ich bin immer für zwischenfälle und komplikationen gut, leider 
danke philipp für die info, werde in zukunft anders denken, wenn ich wieder auf den op-tisch steigen "darf" 
lieben gruß und noch schöne erholsame tage
stiefelchen-elke

----------


## enail

Hallo Maggi, 
ist zwar schon lange her dein beitrag aber aktuelle aus eigener erfahrung kann ich sagen, alles ganz einfach 
musste Nov und gleich im Dez zur OP nur ambulant und nur kleine "sachen" aber da kann man so seine Erfahrungen sammeln.
also mit den Nägeln das ist total egal, habe selber nagelverstärkung und nagelverzierungen, oder farbe oder manchmal halt beides, jedenfalls war das völlig egal. es spielt keine Rolle und mein OP Arzt meinte nur zu mir alles andere wäre reine schikane dem patienten gegenüber.
zur Rasur, naja das kommt dann echt darauf an also eine ich sag mal vollrasur wird nicht gemacht, nur der bereich wo halt was gemacht wird.

----------


## Küken

Wieso geht dann unser Pulsoxy teilweise nicht, wenn die Mädels Nägel haben, wenn das doch alles nur Schikane ist. 
Lg küken

----------


## Teetante

Schikane würde ich das nun auch nicht nennen. Vielleicht werden da aber auch einfach Unterschiede gemacht in Form von Größe und Länge der OP... Also bei kleineren Sachen ist es vielleicht wirklich nicht so schlimm mit den Nägeln, bei größeren schon.  
Aber es ist doch immer wieder interessant zu lesen, welch verschiedenste Meinungen in den KH's herrschen... 
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## enail

hallo  
ich kann ja nur von dem sprechen was ich selber erfahren habe. 
mir wurde das zum einem vom Arzt so gesagt und die OP schwestern kurz vor der op auch. 
mal sehen wie das dann bei meiner nächsten op wird, anderes KH andererer Eingriff. kann wenn gewünscht euch ja dann die Info geben.

----------


## Maggie

Hallöchen, 
so ich durfte ja im Sommer auch die Erfahrung einer Darm Op in einem anderen Krankenhaus machen, bzw. in der Uni-Klinik. 
Ich durfte meine Gelnägel drauf lassen.
Ne Rasur war auch nicht, obwohl ich ein Schnitt vom Intimbereich bis 10 cm über den Bauchnabel habe.
Die Vorbereitung zur Op war ganz anders als noch vor 15 Jahren :-))) 
Was mich sehr verwundert hat, vor der Op mußte ich nicht abführen und durfte am Tag zuvor noch essen. 
Wird alles abgesaugt.............gut ich wollte da kein Chirurg sein, das muss doch stinken!?!?? 
Mir wurden ca. 20 cm Darm entfernt und trotzdem hatte ich keine Wunddrainagen, was ich sehr wohl bei der 1. Op vor 15 Jahren hatte. 
Mein Bauch wurde auch geklammert und leider nicht geklebt wie damals bei der 1. Op, sah aus wie Frankensteins Meisterstück *lööl* 
Ja und ich hatte ne dritte Titte *gg* obwohl war nicht so lustig, sah wirklich so aus, nur eben etwas weiter unten.
Mein Hausarzt sagte, dass das ein ausgeprägter Bluterguss war, na ja jetzt ist die Titte wieder weg:-))) Gott sei Dank :-))) 
Ach ja und eine Magensonde hatte ich auch nicht. 
 Der Katheter für Schmerzmittel saß am Hals und nicht am Arm. Des weiteren wurde ich vor der Op gefragt, ob ich einen sogenannten Schmerzkatheter im Rücken mag, aber wegen meinen vielen Allergien wollte ich das nicht.  
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Netty

Intimrasur hatte ich nur bei meinem Kaiserschnitt vor 16 Jahren u. nach der OP mußte ich abführen. Die Narbe wurde auch nicht vernäht sonder geklippt. Das war in Deutschland! 
Nagellack schmiere ich mir sowieso selten auf die Finger. Diesen Fingerclip hatte ich auch auf meinem Finger als ich aufwachte u. eine Sauerstoffmaske auf dem Gesicht! 
Bei meiner letzten OP mußte ich vorher abführen, mich mit blauer antiseptischer Seife duschen u. umziehen, die Narbe wurde von innen vernäht mit auflösbarem Garn. Das war in England vor 3 Jahren!

----------


## Küken

Meine KS-Narbe wurde geklippt, und sieht super aus! 
lg küken

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallo Maggie!!!
Erstmal schön, dass Du die OP gut hinter Dich gebracht hast!!! 
Wenn während der OP abgesaugt wird, stinkt das garantiert nicht, dafür gibt es Schläuche und diverse Systeme, die sowas verhindern ;-) 
Ich hab auch drei _sectios_ hinter mir **wink zu Küken** und wurde dreimal geklammert, meine Narbe sieht man heut kaum noch, ist super geheilt!!! 
Am Hals den venösen Zugang zu machen ( *ZVK* = zentraler Venen-Katheter ) ist deswegen so beliebt ( nach meiner bescheidenen Sichtweise ), weil dort dickere Venen zu finden sind als in der Peripherie, sprich Hände und Ellenbeuge.... 
Nun hoffe ich, dass Du Dich wieder richtig gut erholt hast und alle Wunden heilen!!!

----------


## Steinlaus

Hallo cappuccinomum, 
der ZVK wird bis kurz vor das Herz vorgeschoben (die Spitze des Katheters liegt idealerweise im oberen Teil der großen Hohlvene, bei Anlage am Hals, kurz vor dem rechten Vorhof des Herzens), Folge dessen ist, dass auch venenreizende Medikamente, Gefäßverengende/erweiternde (vasoaktive) Medikamente gegeben werden können und das über einen ZVK der zentrale Venendruck gemessen/überwacht werden kann, welcher bei Infusionstherapien eine wichtige Rolle spielt. 
Die Anlage eines ZVK ist deutlich komplizierter und komplikationsreicher als die Anlage eines peripheren Venenkatheters (z.b. Handrücken, Ellenbeuge), er wird *nicht* gelegt weil dort "dickere Venen" zu finden sind. 
Liebe Grüße,
Laus

----------


## cappuccinomum

HAllo Laus!
Ups, da war ich wohl etwas vorlaut gewesen, sorry - ich hatte mir das wirklich so vorgestellt, dass die Halsvenen "dicker" wären - DANKE fürs aufklären!!!  :s_thumbup:  
Dass das legen eines ZVK's nicht einfacher ist, weiß ich doch.....werd mich also mit meinen Mutmaßungen demnächst etwas zurückhalten, wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin.....

----------


## Steinlaus

_Offtopic:
Oh ich hoffe ich habe nicht ausversehen einen falschen Ton getroffen, ich wollte dich in keinster Weise belehren oder so  
Nur aufklähren  
Hoffe das kam nicht wie eine "Zurechtweisung" rüber! 
Liebe Grüße,
Laus _ OnTopic:
Eine große Menge an Infusion in kurzer Zeit ist trotz langläufiger Meinung übrigens auch kein Grund für einen ZVK da die Durchflussrate aufgrund des engen Lumens und der Länge des ZVK nicht an großlumige periphere Zugänge rankommt (höherer Strömungswiederstand, Physik dahinter: Hagen-Poiseuille Gesetz)

----------

